# Do you have to be working in Spain in order to receive free health care?



## belae1k (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello! 

After living in the USA for 24 years, I am moving to Spain in a few months and have some questions.

I have dual citizenship between USA and Spain. I have a USA passport and a Spanish passport. I do not have any NEI or DNI cards or anything like that but I plan on applying for those when I arrive to Spain. To be clear, I do not have residency in Spain (yet).

Based on all the information above, I would like to know more about applying for healthcare in Spain for my case.

Do you HAVE TO be working in Spain in order to receive healthcare?

Also, how do I go about applying for healthcare?

Any feedback or advice is much appreciated!

Gracias!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

belae1k said:


> Hello!
> 
> After living in the USA for 24 years, I am moving to Spain in a few months and have some questions.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

As a Spanish citizen you are entitled to full access to the state healthcare system. 

You'll need to be registered on the padrón, have a social security number & your DNI.

With all those, you simply register at the local centro de salud.

You don't have to apply for residency - you're entitled to live here as a Spanish national.

Make sure that you use your Spanish passport to enter & leave Spain - not your US one.


----------



## belae1k (Jul 6, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> As a Spanish citizen you are entitled to full access to the state healthcare system.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! Do I apply for a social security number at the time that I apply for a DNI?

Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

belae1k said:


> Thank you so much!! Do I apply for a social security number at the time that I apply for a DNI?
> 
> Thanks again


They come from different offices.

The SS number is from the INSS.

This explains how to get your DNI Cómo obtener su DNI - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> They come from different offices.
> 
> The SS number is from the INSS.
> 
> This explains how to get your DNI Cómo obtener su DNI - Ministerio del Interior


Apart from the suffix letter, my DNI number is on the passport, (11) id no


----------

